
Ask HN: Best online resources to learn about Bitcoin/Cryptocurrency? - stevenj
Over this Thanksgiving holiday weekend, I wanted to provide my Dad (a retired banker) with some online links to learn about Bitcoin and cryptocurrency.<p>I, myself, don&#x27;t know much about Bitcoin nor cryptocurrency, so I would like to read the material, too.<p>Where would someone start - what are good online resources that give a good introductory explanation of what it is, as well as the deeper details of it, if, say, someone was thinking about making a sizable investment in it and wanted to have a thorough understanding of it all?<p>It always seems to me there&#x27;s a lot of people on HN that are quite knowledgeable about this stuff, so I just thought I&#x27;d ask here.<p>Thanks and Happy Thanksgiving to you all.
======
billconan
[https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&c...](https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwi34tv-
mtXXAhUhi1QKHR8QADEQFggoMAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fmedium.com%2F%40shiyan%2Fbitcoin-
in-comic-ded553a57dfb&usg=AOvVaw27gfjBApkdKxVotQEgiV9R)

[https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&c...](https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjjqP6Rm9XXAhXGupQKHfdDBpcQFgg0MAI&url=https%3A%2F%2Fmedium.com%2F%40shiyan%2Fhow-
i-usually-explain-
cryptocurrency-1d06d1a46980&usg=AOvVaw11ao3NHYkSA0PgsbjOmFfx)

------
elorm
This thread has it all...

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15398550](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15398550)

My personal favorite?

[https://github.com/xel/Blockchain-Stuff](https://github.com/xel/Blockchain-
Stuff)

------
thecupisblue
[http://chimera.labs.oreilly.com/books/1234000001802/index.ht...](http://chimera.labs.oreilly.com/books/1234000001802/index.html)

Mastering bitcoin is the most recommended book on the topic and it's (mostly)
open source.

------
afarrell
For a high-level introduction, this article in The Economist is where I'd
advise someone to start:
[http://www.economist.com/bitcoinexplained](http://www.economist.com/bitcoinexplained)

Then, to make things feel more grounded, watch this video of a maths teacher
walking you through the mechanics of what actually happens. He starts with
"four friends who sometimes spot each other $5 for lunch" and then builds from
there with great visuals, so it is quite accessible.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBC-
nXj3Ng4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBC-nXj3Ng4)

------
gpresot
This covers bitcoin from total beginner to expert level (technology, mining,
trading...): [http://lopp.net/bitcoin.html](http://lopp.net/bitcoin.html)

